# Alphacool Eisbaer undicht



## FreeRyder|44 (18. November 2017)

Hallo,

Leider ist meine Alphacool Eisbaer seit gestern undicht. Ich bin ausversehen an das Pumpen Kabel gekommen und habe es rausgezogen, dadurch lief die Pumpe ca 5 min nicht da ich es nicht direkt gemerkt habe. 
Als ich dann merkte, dass meine CPU auf 90° war habe ich den PC sofort ausgestellt und musste mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass Wasser aus der Pumpe kam und es sah so aus als würde es am unteren Rand rauskommen und nicht aus den Anschlüssen. Ist es möglich, dass die Pumpe durch die Hitze undicht geworden ist? Fällt sowas unter Garantie?


----------



## IICARUS (18. November 2017)

Fällt natürlich nicht unter Garantie, da es sich um selbst verschulden handelt.
Egal ob AIO oder Custom Wasserkühlung.... sobald die Pumpe ausfällt wird die Wassertemperatur nicht mehr über den Radiator gekühlt.
Bei einer CPU Temperatur von 90°C wird die Wassertemperatur auch sehr stark angestiegen sein, so da auch ein höherer Druck sich im System aufbauen kann und dadurch die Dichtungen irgendwann auch schlapp machen können.

Wassertemperaturen über 60 Grad sollten daher immer gemieden werden.
Bei einer AIO ist weder der Durchfluss noch die Wassertemperatur ersichtlich, so dass bei einem Pumpenausfall das Problem nicht gleich erkannt wird.
Zudem besitzt es auch keine Alarm Funktion was ein Ausfall der Pumpe signalisieren würde. Es seiden die Pumpe läuft über ein Fan Anschluss dessen Funktion bei Ausfall ein Alarmton ausgibt.


----------



## Esinger (18. November 2017)

klar selber nicht aufpassen bei sowas und dann noch dreist fragen ob es unter garantie fällt
manche leute bilden sich ein wenn man nicht aufpassen kann ist mann selber dran schuld ganz einfach


----------



## etar (18. November 2017)

Also bei der Eisbär kann man den Kupferboden abnehmen. Kannst ja mal die Dichtung prüfen die dort liegt.


----------



## Redrudi (18. November 2017)

Esinger schrieb:


> klar selber nicht aufpassen bei sowas und dann noch dreist fragen ob es unter garantie fällt
> manche leute bilden sich ein wenn man nicht aufpassen kann ist mann selber dran schuld ganz einfach



Hehe,kann ja auch einen anderen Grund haben das sie undicht geworden ist.Er hat ja auch gefragt ob es dadurch  passieren kann. man man


----------



## Narbennarr (19. November 2017)

gucken ob sie  nach dem abkühlen wieder dicht ist oder einfach dichtung ausstauschen!


----------



## Gast20190527 (19. November 2017)

lustig, normal geht da doch sofort der Computer aus wenn irgendwo Wasser austritt und auf die Teile tropft.


----------



## chaotium (19. November 2017)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> lustig, normal geht da doch sofort der Computer aus wenn irgendwo Wasser austritt und auf die Teile tropft.



Nö muss nicht, und wenn es nicht leitendes Wasser ist, dann erst recht nicht


----------



## Teriodis (19. November 2017)

Und was ist aus der ganzen sache geworden bin? 

GRÜSE


----------



## addicTix (20. November 2017)

Das kann normalerweise sowieso nicht geprüft werden, ob das jetzt n Fabrikationsfehler ist oder durch die Hitze entstand.
Mach 'ne RMA, entweder sie wird genehmigt oder nicht.
In den meisten Fällen kommen die Dinger einfach in den Müll und du kriegst ne neue geschickt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. November 2017)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> lustig, normal geht da doch sofort der Computer aus wenn irgendwo Wasser austritt und auf die Teile tropft.


Kommt immer darauf an wo es dann hinläuft. Auf den Boden wo keine Elektronik ist... was soll da passieren?

PS: Ich hatte sogar schon ein Leck wo mich eine Pfütze auf meiner Graka Backplate anschaute, dort ist keine Elektronik also kein Kurzschluss. Zum Glück hab ich Gehäuse mit Window.


----------



## FreeRyder|44 (20. November 2017)

Ich aus reinem Interesse gefragt, Garantie hatte ich eh nicht mehr. Hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass das so schnell geht
Werde sie mal aufschrauben und mir die Dichtung ansehen. Das Board hat es aber leider nicht überlebt^^ Einmal nicht aufgepasst und so schnell gehts


----------

